# Some new forums added...



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 13, 2006)

MartialTalk is currently involved in a content exchange experiment with several other sites.  We are sharing a few of our discussion topics with a select group of sites who are also sharing some of their posts with us.

You will see several new "XXX around the web" forums appearing over the next few days. These forums will contain a small sample of topics from other sites. You are welcome to reply here, there or both. 

Most feeds are being moderate to ensure that the content meets our policies.

It is our hope that this will prove to be a benefit to all the sites involved and their members 

Comments, complaints, corrections, complements and concerns all appreciated


----------



## dubljay (Sep 13, 2006)

Sounds good to me, anything that promotes good conversation is good for the site.

However as a side note, I'm groggy enought that when I read  


"You will see several new "XXX around the web" forums appear..."


I thought what kind of content exatly are we sharing here?



I need sleep... or a vacation one or the other.


PS  On the topic of sleep... isnt it like 3 am Bob?  Do you sleep or have you given it up?     Anywhoo thanks for all the effort you put into making this place what it is.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 13, 2006)

ROFL!!!!  Oh man....I totally missed that when I wrote it.... LOL!!!

Teach me to do stuff at 3AM.


----------



## Kreth (Sep 13, 2006)

dubljay said:


> "You will see several new "XXX around the web" forums appear..."
> 
> 
> I thought what kind of content exatly are we sharing here?


Damn, I was all set to volunteer to mod that area...


----------



## arnisador (Sep 13, 2006)

It's the _U_nited _F_ederation of _P_osters!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 13, 2006)

That is one way to look at it


----------



## Marvin (Sep 13, 2006)

Bob Hubbard said:


> You will see several new "XXX around the web" forums appearing over the next few days.


Yes!!!!!!!!!:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

